# Murray Fredericks' landscapes



## Brian G Turner (Oct 23, 2014)

An article on the BBC website, with some stunning landscape pics from Murray Fredericks, taken in Greenland. The one with the multiple halos around the sun is quite breath-taking:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-australia-29694087


----------



## The Judge (Oct 23, 2014)

I saw those earlier -- quite wonderful!  And that shot of the billiard table is so atmospheric in a different way.


----------

